# Боль в ногах



## утро (1 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте. У меня на сегодняшний день - когда лежу и надо повернуться на другой бок сильная боль в левой ягодице, когда лежу на животе начинает тянуть ногу от коленки до стопы, как струна, сбоку. Утром когда начинаю вставать на ногу эта струна натягивается еще сильнее и на ногу нельзя встать. Потом расхаживаюсь, и нога не болит. Если сяду и потом встану снова тянет, но не так сильно. И не могу разогнуть спину. 
В мае этого года у меня заболела спина, мазала мазями, спина как бы прошла, но когда посидишь и при вставании тянуло. В августе начало болеть и тянуть в ноге с утра. Я сделаю растяжку ноги и вроде бы проходило. Ходила к неврологу, она сказала, что остеохондроз и прописала мовалис уколы 10 и что то для релаксации мышц + В1+ физиопроцедуры с новокаином- не помогло. 
3 недели назад было обострение - боль в спине скорее тянущая, не могла разогнуться и встать на ноги. Нога в это время не болела. Делала 3 укола диклофенака, боль в спине прошла, но разогнуться до конца не могу, хожу согнутая немного, боль в ногу возвратилась. 
Ходила к другому неврологу. - дорсопатия, обусловленная грыжей, выписала-эуфиллин10, актовегин5- капельницы+ витамины, алфлутол. Этого я ничего не делала. 
Пошла к мануальному терапевту, он сказал, что это все связки от остеохондроза. Делают мне массаж, вправляют позвонки, тянет ногу +вытяжение позвоночника. Проделала 7 сеансов. Больших улучшений можно сказать нет. И еще он где то нажимает на поснице у позвоночника с левой стороны- боль. Нагнуться до конца не могу
Делала МРТ. - лордоз сглажен, умеренный сколиоз правосторонний лежа. Высота дисковl4-s1 и сигналы от них по т2 снижены. Дорзальные грыжи медиальные l4-l5 -0, 7, распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон с их сужением и каудально до 0, 2 см деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка. Саггитальный р-р позв. Канала -1, 5см. 
Грыжа l5-s1- 0, 4см. Сагит. Р-р 1, 4см. 
Определяется сужение суставных щелеймежпозв. Суставов, снижение МР сигнала от субхондральных отделов суставны х отростков, Просвет позв. Канала умеренно сужен, сигнал от структур спинного мозга не изменен. 
Трабекулярный отек костного мозга и мелкие дефекты шморля в смежных пластинках L4-L5. Признаки спондилоартроза. 
Скажите пожалуйста правильно ли мне назначили лечение и если правильно почему нет особых сдвигов. Посоветуйте что делать. Спасибо


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2016)

*утро, *Люба, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов. 
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Касаткин Денис (1 Дек 2016)

Нужны снимки.


----------



## утро (2 Дек 2016)

Извините, не получается со снимками, флешка от фотоаппарата не подходит, нужны провода. Постараюсь их приобрести и выложить снимки.


----------



## утро (5 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте , вот мои снимки.
Сейчас пью нолодатак- приписал мануальный терапевт,как миорелаксант, Прошла у него 8 сеансов, изменений больших нет,
только когда он тянул ногу - в начале лечения очень больно было, а в конце уже намного легче. Сейчас он сделал мне перерыв на 2 недели, сказал, что за это время должно или пройти или обозначиться какое-то одно место где болит.
Сейчас также когда лежу и надо перевернуться боль в ягодице, и натягивается струна ниже колена и при вставании с положения лежа на ногу очень больно, струна натягивается и хромаю. потом расхаживаюсь нога перестает болеть, Когда встаю из положения сидя то нога не болит. хожу также согнутая,спина не хочет выпрямляться, когда долго стою сильно устает и тянет.
Порекомендуйте пожалуйста что делать. Какие лекарства принимать, надо ли пропить хондропротекторы,


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2016)

утро написал(а):


> ...надо ли пропить хондропротекторы...


О хондропротекторах - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Дек 2016)

Очевидно вы проходите лечение у хиропрактика, а не у мануального терапевта, умеющего не только "крутить-вертеть" пациента, но еще владеющего мышечными техниками.


----------



## утро (5 Дек 2016)

по вашему мнению он меня правильно лечит и правильно сделала я , что не стала делать назначения невролога,  болит нога по вашему мнению не из-за грыж,

Нет он не хиропрактик, он мануальный терапевт-невролог


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2016)

*утро, *Люба, пожалуйста ещё раз разместите снимки, следуя рекомендациям из этой темы - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## утро (11 Дек 2016)

ответьте кто -нибудь пожалуйста, Прошло уже больше недели от лечения у мануального т. Улучшений никаких нет, только ходить не только в согнутом состоянии стала ,но иеще в бок. посоветуйте, что делать , может другого м.т. найти или невролога, может капельницы надо было сделать.


----------



## FlyLady (11 Дек 2016)

*утро, *Вы из какого города?
Почему не хотите сходить к другому врачу или врачам?


----------



## La murr (11 Дек 2016)

утро написал(а):


> ...ответьте кто -нибудь пожалуйста...


Я просила Вас ещё раз разместить снимки - врачи обращают внимание на то, что в том виде, в каком они опубликованы, их просмотр невозможен.


----------



## утро (14 Дек 2016)

Простите за задержку ,раньше не получалось, надеюсь сейчас снимки нормальные. позавчера ходила  в клинику лечения позвоночника. Делали УВТ и  газовые уколы, после процедур сразу было облегчение , а с утра разболелась вся ягодица и хромаю с согнутой спиной, Врач сказал , что может быть обострение.
Посоветуйте,что нибудь.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

Посмотрел снимки. Секвестрированная грыжа. Рекомендую минимально-инвазивное удаление. Боли пройдут однозначно.


----------



## утро (14 Дек 2016)

Спасибо за ответ, А консервативно никак нельзя полечиться,


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

Лечитесь...
Есть грыжа с компрессией невральных структур. Ее можно удалить и освободить нерв. Время операции 50 минут, 3-5 дней в стационаре. 
Если Вам принципиально не хочется оперироваться, никто Вас не заставит.


----------



## утро (14 Дек 2016)

А лечение сколько может продлиться


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

Ответа не существует. Кто-то долечивается до нарушения функции тазовых органов, у кого-то корешок погибает и наступает слабость в стопе, иногда онемение. Существуют и другие примеры, когда пациенту удается консервативными методами "излечить" очень большие грыжи (на форуме есть примеры). Вам решать. Я рекомендую удалить.


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Время операции 50 минут, 3-5 дней в стационаре.


А время реабилитации после операции?


----------



## утро (14 Дек 2016)

А как вы думаете мануальный трапевт мог сделать хуже  и почему он сказал что грыжи уже старые?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

Мы рекомендуем приступить к ЛФК после снятия швов  (10-20 дней после операции), бассейн через 30 дней. ФТЛ сразу после операции. Ограничения нет. Кроме подъема тяжестей (более 4х килограмм) и по 2 часа в день корсет 3 мес. На работу после снятия швов. 
Обычно так...



утро написал(а):


> А как вы думаете мануальный трапевт мог сделать хуже  и почему он сказа что грыжи уже старые


Грыжа свежая. Мануальный терапевт сделал хуже или естественное течение заболевания... или если бы не мануальный терапевт было бы еще хуже


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> На работу после снятия швов.


А разве после операции на ПОП нет ограничения на время сидения?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

Нет.
Ограничения "на время сидения" существуют у всех больных остеохондрозом и пр... т.к. в положение сидя самая большая нагрузка на ПОП.


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Ограничения "на время сидения" существуют у всех больных остеохондрозом и пр...


Т.е. после операции эти ограничения никак не ужесточаются, я правильно Вас поняла?
8-9-часовой рабочий день за компьютером (разумеется, с регулярными перерывами на разминку) вполне допустим?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

Да. Час сидите а 15 минут отдыхаете. Легкая гимнастика и пр...


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Час сидите а 15 минут отдыхаете.


Мда. 15 минут - это четверть часа, значит, рабочий день увеличивается на 25%, т.е. на 2-3 часа.
Значит, менять-таки работу...
Как-то меня такая перспектива не радует.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

У меня один пациент так очень серьезно отнесся к этой рекомендации. Он  управляющий компанией. Когда я приехал к нему в гости, в рабочий кабинет, там не было стульев вообще!  Была кафедра, а прием и совещания он вел за большой "барной стойкой". Ему рабочие таким образом переоборудовали кабинет.


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Он управляющий компанией.


Вот-вот! А что делать рядовым сотрудникам?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Дек 2016)

Ноутбук!


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Ноутбук!


Нет, Денис, это не вариант.
Да и для ноутбука мебель нужна.

Ладно, спасибо за ответы. Буду думать.


----------



## La murr (14 Дек 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А что делать рядовым сотрудникам?


Ирина, полюбопытствуйте - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21759/


----------



## Kuchirinka (14 Дек 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Ирина, полюбопытствуйте - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21759/


Спасибо, Светлана, но я уже прошерстила кучу аналогичных тем про все эти волшебные стулья, подставки для ноутбуков и прочие прибамбасы.
К сожалению, в каждой компании существует своя специфика работы, которую одному отдельно взятому человеку поменять не под силу.
Да и покупать на работу мебель и компьютеры не всем по карману.

Поэтому у меня не остаётся другого выхода, кроме как постараться не дойти до операции! 
*ушла заниматься ЛФК, а может быть даже, и цигуном!*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Мы рекомендуем приступить к ЛФК после снятия швов  (10-20 дней после операции), бассейн через 30 дней. ФТЛ сразу после операции. Ограничения нет. Кроме подъема тяжестей (более 4х килограмм) и по 2 часа в день корсет 3 мес. На работу после снятия швов.
> Обычно так...
> 
> 
> Грыжа свежая. Мануальный терапевт сделал хуже или естественное течение заболевания... или если бы не мануальный терапевт было бы еще хуже


А почему два часа в день корсет?
Может два часа без перерыва? Затем перерыв минут 15 лёжа, и снова корсет на 2 часа?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (15 Дек 2016)

Да, именно так...Спасибо.


----------



## утро (15 Дек 2016)

Д-р Ступин , а вы тоже считаете , что мне нужна операция.


----------



## La murr (15 Дек 2016)

утро написал(а):


> Д-р Ступин , а вы тоже считаете , что мне нужна операция.


Посмотрите показания к операции здесь - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/575/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10960/#post-126880


----------

